# For Sale 2008 Outback 25Rss



## allaroche (Oct 19, 2009)

*REDUCED AGAIN!!!*: For Sale 2008 Outback 25RSS - $16,500, $15,750, $15,000 (Current NADA _Average_ Retail $16,100). In like new condition - bought new in September 2007, and we are non-smokers and no pets have ever been in the trailer. Selling to buy a Keystone fifth wheel (for retirement) which is on order. I have added a 2" receiver hitch on the back and assist handles on both doors. Will also include the weight distributing/anti-sway hitch. Located in Southeast Michigan. Will also include the Adco RV cover which has been used for 6 months each winter. For pictures, go to http://annarbor.craigslist.org/rvs/1478131029.html


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

What brand of hitch is this? What did you carry with the receiver hitch on the back?


----------



## allaroche (Oct 19, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> What brand of hitch is this? What did you carry with the receiver hitch on the back?


The hitch is Blue Ox SwayPro (http://www.blueox.us/Hitches/swaypro.htm). The 2" receiver on the back was used for a bike rack.


----------



## allaroche (Oct 19, 2009)

*Reduced to $15,750 $15,000 - trying for a quickER sale!!!*


----------



## norseman (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish you were on the West Coast!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I know this may not help, but you are going to get a lot more interest if you can hold off selling until the spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Best of luck to you....


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this still available?


----------



## allaroche (Oct 19, 2009)

Sold the Outback 25RSS tonight. Now can't wait for our Keystone Laredo to come in.


----------

